# Garden tractor needs some extra weight.



## EzMac (May 24, 2020)

Howdy I bought a used garden tractor. Model number 917.273023 and I am trying to find a set of wheel weights to fit the rear wheels. A quick search on google reveals many different types available. Anyone have an idea as to which bolt on directly? See pictures. 
Thanks


----------



## EzMac (May 24, 2020)

Anyone have some insight to my question?


----------



## Steve Urquell (Nov 11, 2019)

EzMac said:


> Anyone have some insight to my question?


These should fit.
https://www.sears.com/craftsman-55-lb-wheel-weight/p-07126234000P


----------



## EzMac (May 24, 2020)

Thank you very much


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, if all else fails......


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

26234 is probably correct... They usually mount to the rim with carriage bolts through the square holes in the rim. 

The PITA about this set up is you have to pull the weights to get at the lug nuts to take the tire off.


----------



## Ed G. (Apr 25, 2008)

Looking for a cheap solution on my old Dynamark, I took a precast concrete pier that had a chunk of rebar set into the top. Inverted, the rebar fit in the rear attachment hole.
-Ed


----------



## Steve Urquell (Nov 11, 2019)

Before Covid I bought a bunch of cheap iron barbell plate weights. Built some adapters to make wheel weights. I run (3) 25lb, (1) 10 lb, and (1) 7.5lb per side.


----------

